# Sex Stories, Do women Like Them?



## tlk1968 (Sep 29, 2010)

My wife enjoys my talent for riting erotic stories. She has me to write them for her all the time. I mix them up so she has a variety, but she seems to like the voyeristic stories where I set the plot of me watching her with another man. How many Women out there like the same?


----------



## Braelynn21203 (Oct 4, 2010)

There are some women who thoroughly enjoy erotic stories. It turns them on. I've written some romance, not nearly erotic, when I was contemplating becoming a writer. But I think for your wife it opens a whole new side of her sexuality.


----------



## lil miss wifey (Sep 5, 2010)

Well it's a complete turn on for me, I think if couples are having a hard time to have sex because they may not be in the mood or whatever they should try sex stories even if they could make up one on the spot lol, but sex stories are nice I like them more than porn because i'm reading something feeling like a big part of it while seeing porn feels like ur left out lol.


----------



## starving (Sep 9, 2010)

absolutely the more erotic the better for me. with a little bondage mixed in too


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

It depends on the woman. Some women like them; some don't. If she does, enjoy that! I enjoy them every now and then, but I mostly prefer being with my boyfriend than reading about someone else's escapades.


----------

